# Exteris Audio EA300SW giveaway review



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

First off I would like to thank HTS and Exteris Audio for the opportunity to participate and ultimately win this giveaway. Thank you Sonnie and Jerry! When I first unpacked the speakers my first thought was wow what attention to detail Exteris exercises. The etched Exteris Audio into the foam was quite impressive and the system was packed with obvious care and attention to detail. I have now had a couple of months of hands on with these speakers and can honestly say they have exceeded expectations. As Dale eluded to in his review theses speakers really must be seen in person to truly appreciate just how stunning they are. Before any sound came out I was compelled to just look at them. I have now had approximately three BBQ's with friends over and at some point my outdoor speakers have become a topic of conversation at some point. Undoubtedly each time the conversation progresses into how can speakers made of stone sound so good? To be quite honest I recall thinking the same thing when I first heard this system. I now prefer to listen to my music outside on the deck because at lower volume levels I think the Exteris speakers actually might sound better than my Klipsch Reference system. The soundstage and clarity is nothing short of breathtaking with these speakers and they have no problem saturating my entire backyard with wonderful sound. If you're looking for an outdoor system that looks as good as it sounds then this a system that should definately be considered.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad you are enjoying your Exteris Audio EA300SW loudspeakers, Jeff. Thanks for sharing your impressions.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice to hear you like the speakers. I think you will find that speakers in general sound much better when not cofined by room acoustics. When we were remodeling our house, I hooked my Klipsch's up outside one day & couldn't believe how much better they sounded.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tesseract said:


> Glad you are enjoying your Exteris Audio EA300SW loudspeakers, Jeff. Thanks for sharing your impressions.


Very much enjoying them and you're welcome.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Tonto said:


> Nice to hear you like the speakers. I think yo will find that speakers in gerneral sound much better when not cofined by room acoustics. When we were remodeling our house, I hooked my Klipsch's up outside one day & couldn't believe how much better they sounded.


Interesting, I may have to pull them outside and see if they sound any different.


----------



## Jerry_at_Exteris (Oct 29, 2012)

JBrax said:


> First off I would like to thank HTS and Exteris Audio for the opportunity to participate and ultimately win this giveaway. Thank you Sonnie and Jerry! When I first unpacked the speakers my first thought was wow what attention to detail Exteris exercises. The etched Exteris Audio into the foam was quite impressive and the system was packed with obvious care and attention to detail. I have now had a couple of months of hands on with these speakers and can honestly say they have exceeded expectations. As Dale eluded to in his review theses speakers really must be seen in person to truly appreciate just how stunning they are. Before any sound came out I was compelled to just look at them. I have now had approximately three BBQ's with friends over and at some point my outdoor speakers have become a topic of conversation at some point. Undoubtedly each time the conversation progresses into how can speakers made of stone sound so good? To be quite honest I recall thinking the same thing when I first heard this system. I now prefer to listen to my music outside on the deck because at lower volume levels I think the Exteris speakers actually might sound better than my Klipsch Reference system. The soundstage and clarity is nothing short of breathtaking with these speakers and they have no problem saturating my entire backyard with wonderful sound. If you're looking for an outdoor system that looks as good as it sounds then this a system that should definately be considered.



Jeff,
Thanks for taking the time to share your thoughts and opinion about our outdoor speaker/stereo system.
Glad to hear you (and your friends) are enjoying your new system!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Jerry_at_Exteris said:


> Jeff,
> Thanks for taking the time to share your thoughts and opinion about our outdoor speaker/stereo system.
> Glad to hear you (and your friends) are enjoying your new system!


You're welcome Jerry and thank you for the opportunity to own these wonderful speakers.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats Jeff and thanks for sharing


----------

